# Porter Cable 690 D handle router



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I picked up a Porter Cable 690 D Handle Router. It works fine, but has not had great care. Any ideas on how to clean the exterior of the thing up? Any things not to use on the metal parts?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

GRAVITY FEED BLASTER GUN
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93221

I made one like the one below but it's bit over kill for you I think 
but it works great for cleaning up metal parts like Alum...makes them look like new.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47603






S Bolton said:


> I picked up a Porter Cable 690 D Handle Router. It works fine, but has not had great care. Any ideas on how to clean the exterior of the thing up? Any things not to use on the metal parts?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

GRAVITY FEED BLASTER GUN really works? It would be great if it works.

Thanks Steve B


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Yep they work, you can get many types of sand,cork,hard rubber,etc. the one I use is very fine silicon sand,,,it makes things look like new, then if you want them to have a high closs you can buff them out with a buffing wheel that fits your grinder.. 6" wheel..
.I put on a Big trash bag poke a hole or two put on a face shield and a base ball hat and get with it, they do make a mess and I do it out side most of the time...
I should note you can find the 5 gal. ones in auto parts store they work but you must have a big compressor they need to suck up the sand out of the 5 gal. can.





S Bolton said:


> GRAVITY FEED BLASTER GUN really works? It would be great if it works.
> 
> Thanks Steve B


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Where do I get the silicon sand?

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB
ACE Hardware but I get mind from a gravel company, a bag runs me 15.oo bucks for 50lbs. I keep 4 types on hand most of the time in 5 gal. plastic buckets, keeps it dry and I keep it outside in the shed with the the lawn mower..
They make great saw horses when I need some   LOL



S Bolton said:


> Where do I get the silicon sand?
> 
> thanks


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

So, get that device from Harbor Freight and Silicon sand and I am in business?

thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep, that and face shield, that suff gets all over the place, your eyes,your hair,your pockets,in your shorts,you name it .. LOL 


=============


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

After I blast the router, and get it clean, who do I keep it in nice condition in the future? Any recommendations?

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I mean "how" do I keep in nice conditon?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

This is what I would use, pick up a spray can of Clear Acrylic Enamel Lacquer from the auto parts store and put on a light coat on. 

The same stuff they use on cars,trucks.SUV as a top coat.

Or some good auto polish will do the trick,, 


=============




S Bolton said:


> After I blast the router, and get it clean, who do I keep it in nice condition in the future? Any recommendations?
> 
> sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB


Don't use it LOL LOL

Well with the auto wax all you would need to do is give it Sat. clean up job.




S Bolton said:


> I mean "how" do I keep in nice conditon?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I already used the Clear Acrylic Enamel Lacquer but it isn't working. Now what?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Not to sure what you mean by "but it isn't working" 

It's just a clear coat...

========




S Bolton said:



> I already used the Clear Acrylic Enamel Lacquer but it isn't working. Now what?
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I was just kidding. Put auto was on it? Sounds good.


----------



## stutsmd (Sep 3, 2007)

If you intend to use Silica Sand, make sure you have a good dust mask. Inhaling the dust can cause silicosis, a chronic lung condition. You may want to consider walnut shells or something similar for the blaster. In any case - dust mask! Good luck.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Will the sanding method pit the router housing. I hope after all of this that I don't end up with a lung disease and a pitted router, in that order.

Is there another way to clean it?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

The sand will clean it and will put in very small pits, but don't forget it's Alum. and it's soft...don't over clean it...

BUT you are having 2nd. thoughts send it out to a plating shop, they can strip it and clear coat it quick and it should not cost to much BUT you can just trash can it and get a new one and just be done with it...


============


S Bolton said:


> Will the sanding method pit the router housing. I hope after all of this that I don't end up with a lung disease and a pitted router, in that order.
> 
> Is there another way to clean it?
> 
> ...


----------

